# New Years Day paddling pics - Post em if you got em



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

And here is one of my favorite Christmas presents


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

According to today's recorded conversation, he's done much worse than just peeing in the groover.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

There are places for political rambling. A thread for new years pics is not the place. No one cares about your politics here. Maybe the eddy? Or better yet another site.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I know where you took that picture. I bet I know what's in that flask. Happy new year!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

NoCo said:


> There are places for political rambling. A thread for new years pics is not the place. No one cares about your politics here. Maybe the eddy? Or better yet another site.


I thought that pic might get a reaction but I wasnt sure. Now, You've outed yourself.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

seantana said:


> I know where you took that picture. I bet I know what's in that flask. Happy new year!


Yeah You Right Bruah! And I'm happy to share if we could ever hookup. PS thanks for the help on that cutter, That was indeed the problem. I started exporting them differently now and everything works fine.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Lsb. I liked your pic. I was just dissapointed to click on a pic thread and get politics.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you LSB. I like your pic. It is important to recognize the deplorable nature of trumps behavior while in office. Equating his criminality to foul behavior all of us river runners can relate to is perfect.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

The geologic outcrops look like the preCambrian Belt Super Group of Idaho and Montana?


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I give up. Is this photo north of Missoula on the Clarks Fork?


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Might I add, I'm taking my political considerations of this thread to the eddy.









Mountain Buzz







www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Better late than never 
Happy New Year!
Ron, you need to post pics not commentary


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Please take commentary to the Eddy. I am pleased with my contribution. Fascism sucks. Thank you for the opportunity to repeat that perspective. Take it to the eddy.

Where are you pics from. Lower Salmon???? No doubt a good time.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Sorry to leave yall hanging I've been remodeling a bathroom this winter... That pic is on the Clark Fork near the second Alberton exit about five or six miles above Alberton Gorge. I have a personal goal to get on the river at least one day every month. A couple of years ago I started trying to take the same picture every month of the year at that spot.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

oarframe said:


> Better late than never


What River are you on ?


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey LSB that's the South Fork American near Coloma, Kali. Dam fed rec releases all year.I think it was about 45degrees that day. In the winter they release about 1500 cfs on Sat and Sun, so we always try and go in early Jan, except if we're skiing. Which we're not...


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

oarframe said:


> Hey LSB that's the South Fork American near Coloma, Kali. Dam fed rec releases all year.I think it was about 45degrees that day. In the winter they release about 1500 cfs on Sat and Sun, so we always try and go in early Jan, except if we're skiing. Which we're not...


Sweet. I kayaked some class 3-4 stretch of the American in the 90s with a local boy named Edgy. He was head boatman for some outfitter over there.


----------

